

Reviewing Amazon Dynamodb - pxue
https://medium.com/@pxue/reviewing-amazon-dynamodb-f8a252d4a839

======
kolev
Very insightful. I don't even consider DynamoDB as I don't want to deal with
its complicated pricing model. Basically, in order for me to estimate the
costs, I need to invest time and play with it, which I'm not gonna do if I
don't know how much this will costs me. It's a vicious circle and goes against
the spirit of EC2 and most of AWS pricing.

